# V8 Parts Horde - LOT SALE $750



## V8QinNJ (Feb 6, 2010)

Big Items:

Black (excellent condition- fully functioning) S4 Sport Seats 
Black (needs a small leather repair - fully functioning) S6 Sport Seats 
Black rear lower V8 Seat (comfort, excellent condition)
2 sets Set of door skins (Silver & Pearl) 
Set of fenders (Silver) 
Trunk lid (Black with under carpeting) 
Servotronic Steering Rack & Servotronic control module 
New AC Dryer 
New Front Strut Inserts 
New Serpentine Belt 
New Brake hose (rear) 
New Fuel Filter 
New (never opened) V8 First Aid Kit 
New Oil Filters 
New (universal) Catalytic Converters (with O2 Bungs).
New French Yellow Flog Light Lenses
New Corner marker Rubbers
New Headlamp to grill Rubbers
OEM V8 Manuals + Oem Wiring Diagrams + Complete set of 90-91 & 92+ Microfiche's 
Set of Distributors (good hall sender) & Set of Coils.
Set of Valve covers
New never installed PS Pressure Hose (Rack to hard line behind brake servo) - (rebuilt from HOH) 
New PS Return hose (pump to res).
Almost new Radiator less than 1000 miles since new. - OEM Audi 
New (rebuilt) Ft. Passenger Axle (inner and outer joint *could* be used on either side)
2 Sets of V8 Tail lights (one smoked one red). 
4000Q Rear Spoiler

100's of good used spares as well:

3.6 ECU (ABT Chipped)
3.6 TCU
ABS Pump
Electric Rad. fans
Intake ducting
Two Ft. Grill
Lower Rad Hose
Headlights
Ft. Turn Signal Lenses
Floor Mats & Ft. Carpet
Steering Res.
Rear Calipers
AC Hoses (O tube to Dryer & Dryer to Compressor)
3 or 4 sets of Bose Speakers
Black rear Door Cards
Set of door glass
Spare Tire & Spare Tire well
Electric Fuel Pump
5 or 6 Window Regulators
Gray Steering Wheel & Airbag
S4 Instrument Cluster (to be used for white face gauges)
A6 Instrument Cluster (to be used for chrome trim rings)
3/4 V8 Instrument clusters (in parts)
Transmission Tubing
Engine Ref senders set (good)
Dark Burl door trim (2 sets) (also have matching ashtray's & AC Surrounds) 
Good Condition OE Rear Muffler 
Brake MC Res.
2 V8 Belly Pans (both need a little work & are missing access covers) 
Black Center Console 
Blue Center Console 
Porsche CR-210 Cassette Radio with harness for V8 (with security code) 
Used rear Half shafts 
Used Ft. Dr. side half shaft 
Left & Right Rear suspensions (LCA, Spindle, Strut / Spring Assy). 
Spare Tire Deck/ Cover
Lower Trunk Carpet
Cruise Control Module
AC Interior Temp Suction fan
Alarm Control Module
ABS Control Module
Good Brake Bomb
Set of ft. seat motors (in frames)
2-3 AC Controllers. 
100's of small relays and other electrical odds and ends. 
6 Disc Trunk mounted CD Changer
Ft Upper Engine Mount (Torque Mount)
2 Alternators (one with new Voltage Regulator) 
Central Vacuum Pump 
Lots of Interior Door Hardware

I can go on but you get the idea..

*I DO NOT WANT TO PIECE IT OUT*

I can provide picture of the LOT upon request 

Contact [email protected] or 609 284 3705


----------

